# VapeCon 2015 - Official Thank you.



## VapeCon (1/6/15)

Where do we begin? It's a hard thing to put into words. One thing is for sure though, every single person that attended VapeCon 2015 deserves a massive shout out! Without all of you, it wouldn't matter how much time we spend organising. All of you are VapeCon!

Thank you to the amazing vendors that decided to come on board for the first ever E-cig convention in South Africa. All your stands looked absolutely amazing! It's great to see so much effort being put in! You guys and girls all did an amazing job and as the organisers we are forever thankful to each and every one of you. We look forward to working with all of you in the future and growing this event to awesome heights!

To all the staff of VapeCon and EcigsSA that worked tirelessly throughout the day to bring awesome workshops and competitions to the public, we salute you! All of you did a fantastic job and all of your input was pure gold! Next year we will take this thing to the moon with all of your help!

Finally to the public, that's right to each and every single one of you that came to VapeCon and gave it that amazing vibe, to each of you that lined up bright and early at the gate and continued to do so in front of every vendor you could find, we say a huge THANK YOU! You people are the reason we did this event and you are also the reason the event happened. We hope to grow this event to epic proportions over the years just so that we can give you a vaping home of the highest standards! The public is what makes this community so amazing and we look forward to welcoming you to VapeCon after VapeCon in the future!


Once again to EVERYONE involved and EVERYONE that was there, we say THANK YOU!

Now to start planning 2016....

Happy Vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------

